# Food Safety News - 02/13/2021.... Singapore investigates typhoid fever cases



## daveomak.fs (Feb 13, 2021)

*Singapore investigates typhoid fever cases*
By News Desk on Feb 13, 2021 12:03 am Officials in Singapore are investigating if two typhoid fever cases are linked to eating at a food outlet. The Ministry of Health (MOH) and Singapore Food Agency (SFA) said two people fell ill after having food prepared by Hooi Kee Eating House on Clemenceau Avenue in Singapore Shopping Centre. Both people ate at this site... Continue Reading


*FAO project building food safety capacity in developing nations*
By Joe Whitworth on Feb 13, 2021 12:01 am Lloyd’s Register Foundation is helping to fund a project to educate a new generation of food safety professionals in the developing world. The United Nations’ Food and Agriculture Organization (FAO) project began in 2019 and is based in East Africa and the Caribbean. Work has been extended until the end of 2021. There are also plans to... Continue Reading


*Early report blames Hispanic-style cheeses for emerging outbreak of Listeria monocytogenes*
By News Desk on Feb 12, 2021 04:25 pm A multistate outbreak of Listeria monocytogenes infections potentially linked to Hispanic-style fresh and soft cheeses is under investigation by the Food and Drug Administration, Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, and state and local health departments. The FDA initiated the investigation and is collecting information to help determine the source of the outbreak, according to an announcement... Continue Reading


----------

